# Seat set back



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey everyone,
I can’t get my seat set back far enough on my trail bike in comparison to my XC bike due to the geo. Is it bad to have the saddle slammed as far back as it will go on the rails I.e it’s outside the max line written on the rail.
Is there a saddle that anyone knows with longer rails for this exact problem?
It’s a WTB Volta saddle

Cheers


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can always get a post with a setback head. That or just adapt to the new position.

If you happen to have a Reverb post,



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/fair-bicycle-drop-best-an-offset-saddle-clamp-for-rockshox-reverb-seat-posts.html


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

From my experience, WTB Volt saddles have rails that are very short and positioned towards the back of the saddle. That and the exaggerated ramp at the back had me positioned way too far forward on a non setback seat post- even with the saddle shoved all the way back. This saddle, for me, was particularly problematic with today's droppers seat posts which seldom have any setback. The Fabric Scoop and Line saddles have a very similar "hammock" shape as the Volt, but the rails are positioned far more towards the front and are longer. This is very apparent when you have both saddles lined up one over the other and are comparing the rails. I couldn't get the Volt back far enough, but with the Fabric, I had the seat post clamp right in the middle of the rails for my preferred position. The same is true for the current Ergon SM saddles, another option which allows me to get a proper fit.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

As far as your original question, I know at least a couple of my riding buddies that have bent their rails when the saddle was shoved all the way back (and clamped at the very front of the rails). With your weight at the back of the saddle on your sit bones and all the leverage involved, this seems like a common scenario (especially if you are heavier). For those that like a really forward position and clamp at the back of the rails, this is not a problem and the rails will actually be supported even better, but I do not believe it works the other way around.


----------



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

hkmeup said:


> From my experience, WTB Volt saddles have rails that are very short and positioned towards the back of the saddle. That and the exaggerated ramp at the back had me positioned way too far forward on a non setback seat post- even with the saddle shoved all the way back. This saddle, for me, was particularly problematic with today's droppers seat posts which seldom have any setback. The Fabric Scoop and Line saddles have a very similar "hammock" shape as the Volt, but the rails are positioned far more towards the front and are longer. This is very apparent when you have both saddles lined up one over the other and are comparing the rails. I couldn't get the Volt back far enough, but with the Fabric, I had the seat post clamp right in the middle of the rails for my preferred position. The same is true for the current Ergon SM saddles, another option which allows me to get a proper fit.


Thanks. I just presumed that rail length on a saddle was kind of standard due to the fitting needed for the seat post to be in the centre of the saddle etc. I'll have a look at the Ergon saddles.I have a couple of Fabric Scoops on other bike so I might see if they have longer rails and go form there.


----------

